# Help sinus infection tumor



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

Help what can i do for this little lady. She acts normal eating and drinking. Just noticed this today. She also looks like she molting. Splotchy feather appearance. Otherwise ok. 

Jen


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Is it a blister? 

Sorry but I have NO experience with weird growths on chickens...


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

I had one that had swelling under the eye and was told to use Tylan and in a week she was fine. Good luck


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

n8gnf, see how this isn't in same place as yours? Yours was a sinus, this is something else and I'm not even certain antibiotics are warranted.

jogigharbor can you do a bit better on what you see and feel? Is it hard, soft, hot, is the color different? And maybe a better pic of the side in good light.


----------

